

How 17th Century Fraud Gave Rise To Bright Orange Cheese - jpatokal
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thesalt/2013/11/07/243733126/how-17th-century-fraud-gave-rise-to-bright-orange-cheese

======
jpatokal
I always did wonder about this, since orange cheese is near-exclusively an
American phenomenon these days. Even in eg. Australia, another British ex-
colony where "cheese" defaults to "cheddar", it's always the natural yellow-
white.

